

Ask HN: Help me repurpose my old laptop - olalonde

I've got 2 old laptops sitting around and have no idea what to do with them apart from using them as local backup servers. Does HN have any creative ideas?
======
thinkcomp
You can donate them to Think Computer Foundation
(<http://www.thinkcomputer.org>), and we'll use them as cash registers for
small business FaceCash (<http://www.facecash.com>) merchants that need them.

